# African hunting dogs



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Our african hunting dogs are now out of quarantine and in there new enclosure ,this is half there enclosure available to them at the moment ,they are a joy to own and fun to watch


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

seen this on FB but I'll still say it again STUNNING there going love that den you made them :2thumb::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I was just looking at these pics on facebook, they're beautiful dogs and they're den looks really cool


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

these are my ultimate wish list animal. what are the temperaments like? i remember when i asked one of the keepers at Edinburgh zoo about them, he said they were one of the few animals they didnt dare go in the enclosure with at any time due to the likelihood of them attacking.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Beautiful creatures, I've always had a soft spot for African hunting dogs. Lovely setup for them too.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Looking brill Dave


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

We do not go in with them,they are cautious of us but in a group you never know their intentions,plus having three you would need eyes in the back of your head.They seem to like to see us but are a bit wary of strangers.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

thanks guys.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow! They are stunning!


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

Are these the same as the African wild dogs? there was an incident at pittsburgh zoo this week where a 2yr old child fell in their den and got mauled to death


----------



## Jayk17 (Aug 22, 2012)

They are really cool! so weird i know how cautious you have to be of them ! but they just look like innocent dogs (which they aren't) Deadly !! :mf_dribble:


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Yes same as ones at zoo,quite honestly seeing these three with a deer carcass,that little boy could have vanished in minutes,when they eat they are nothing like domestic dogs.They dont really chew,its just pull,eat,gone.


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 24, 2012)

chandelierman said:


> Are these the same as the African wild dogs? there was an incident at pittsburgh zoo this week where a 2yr old child fell in their den and got mauled to death


While I feel very sorry for the family, as far as I'm aware, it's not been confirmed whether the boy died as a result of the fall or because of injuries the dogs gave him. I read several articles on the story and all of them decided to put a short note at the end saying that the boy may have died as a result of the fall into the enclosure. (because, of course, it's a better story so it's a good idea to upset the family and write about things which may not even be true for the sake of money)


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

OMG:notworthy::mf_dribble::flrt:

amazing animals.

will you be breeding your guys?


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

We hope to breed them ,it would be lovely :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> Yes same as ones at zoo,quite honestly seeing these three with a deer carcass,that little boy could have vanished in minutes,when they eat they are nothing like domestic dogs.They dont really chew,its just pull,eat,gone.


you know you want to take a video clip of it for me :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:.

I maybe strange but I always enjoy seeing the predator side of things. documentry's : victory:. that is what draws me to like them along side a huge range of predators. I know the hunting dogs have a bad rep for the way they eat there prey in the wild but they hunt/kill ratio is very high so they are clearly good at what they do :2thumb:


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Come and visit them philip,just bring your own deer,or part of a calf.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

animalsbeebee said:


> We hope to breed them ,it would be lovely :2thumb::2thumb:


cutest. puppies. ever.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> these are my ultimate wish list animal. what are the temperaments like?


Read Peter Capsticks book Death in the long grass.


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

I didn't actually know you keep these.

They are simply stunning :flrt:


----------

